# Middle aged divorcees 're-living' their youth



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Loads of em about, you know the sort.....

Buying soft top sports cars
Leather Jackets
Driving gloves
Drainpipe jeans(normally black)

Sad wankers the lot of em. Get a life!!!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Typically, they will also get an ear ring or a tattoo and think it's cool to drink out of a bottle, after drinking pints for the last 25 years. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Erm..................does this not include a number of TT owners?????????? You know the type - middle aged....divorced.....boys toys.....etc...etc.....That would make a great % of the forum members


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Kev - hasn't it been lively enough on the forum tonight for you then... : ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Holy shit, all hell's breaking loose tonight ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So much fun in a single night!! ;D ;D ;D

That's why I love this forum!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Erm..................does this not include a number of TT owners?????????? You know the type - middle aged....divorced.....boys toys.....etc...etc.....That would make a great % of the forum members


LMAO


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sad wankers the lot of em. Get a life!!!


I think they are trying to do exactly that - albeit in their own way.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh dear, anybody want to buy a leather jacket and some black drainpipe jeans?

Graham

PS Anyone know how to get tatoos off?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Loads of em about, you know the sort.....
> 
> Buying soft top sports cars
> Leather Jackets
> ...


What about the ones who, thinking no one will notice, shave their heads to hide male pattern baldness, and then grow a compensatory goatee or adopt some ridiculous facial hair arrangement?

Fooling no one.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Oh the joys of the TT forum ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Oh dear, anybody want to buy a leather jacket and some black drainpipe jeans?
> 
> Graham
> 
> PS Anyone know how to get tatoos off?


Yes please Graham need some more of that stuff to make that twat even angrier !! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D

But its ok no need for more MUDFLAPS one set is enough Hee hee ! :-* :-* :-*Hi Kev :-* :-* :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Oh the joys of the TT forum Â ;D


ROFLMFAO!

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

John V Vek
PJ V Vlastan 
Lisa V Vlastan 
Sundeep v Hugo
PaulSTT v Vlastan

:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just really dont understand the reason or nature of this post though Paul. So...I fit the description, now what ? Will I be arrested ? Will diddums get his Mummy to buy a policemans outfit ? Please tell me what this is all about .

He comes over as being a little bit insecure , has he lost his blanket ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

: Â  ;D  ;D Â what a night! Â 



> Just really dont understand the reason or nature of this post though Paul. So...I fit the description, now what ? Will I be arrested ? Will diddums get his Mummy to buy a policemans outfit ? Please tell me what this is all about?





> He comes over as being a little bit insecure , has he lost his blanket ?


_John, I think you come over as "a little over-enthusiastic" sometimes Â : Â  _

mmm...whats the title of this thread Â :

Chill pills all round [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry all and SORRY Kev , was an odd day yesterday.
Life's too short (specially when you are a middle aged divorcee re-living their youth with a soft top sports car and leather jacket etc ..Kev you forgot the important bit HAIR GEL !! LOL !!)

Tickles me as to how you found out all that info, must have been studying all those pics of all the meets that I've been going to all round the country instead of staying at home etc..whoops here we go again ...

So Iam a sad old git , with no friends and nothing to do, nice to make your aquaintance.

Perhaps we can have a coffee and a chat sometime Kevin. You can tell me how to really live ! I m trying to sound friendly but its hard.. but I am sorry if I upset anyone on here...this also includes you Kevin, really.

John ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Very funny thread. Looks like you guys have been having fun this weekend.

Gonna spend my trapped time this morning, sifting through these threads  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Very funny thread. Looks like you guys have been having fun this weekend.
> 
> Gonna spend my trapped time this morning, sifting through these threads  ;D


You've missed out Paul,it's been erm, interesting to say the least


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I fucked off for the weekend and the whole place goes tits up.......

Still catching up myself!!

(btw I'm almost middle aged myself..... grrr!)


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Buying soft top sports cars


Sorry I had to re-read that I thought it said 'Buying soft sports cars' and was addressed at MG drivers. ;D

Couldn't understand why everyone was so tetchy.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stu...Imola WOW wanna swap for a Raven ? :


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Do you have any idea how long it took me to convince the missus that Imola was the colour to have? 

Took me longer than it did to have the car ordered and delivered. 

It does have a Raven interior though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

General observation aimed at no one in particular but possibly quite apt.

Unless you are planning an early exit form this mortal coil, middle age will be with you before you know it, and younger people *will* scoff at you too. So what? Oscar was right. And you will understand.

For some, unhappy relationships will collapse, leaving them on their own. Others will see demise of happy couplings, which is worse. This may prompt them to get that car/boat/hi fi they always wanted, but hitherto denied themselves, or just plain couldn't afford. All sorts of things can and will go wrong.

Rest assured they would probably prefer to have had the nice things when they were younger and they were themselves cocky young little fuckers. 

Still no reason not to enjoy the rewards later on... 

Many people also use humour, sometimes inappropriately, to put a brave face on things gone wrong in their lives. A bit of humility is always well received.

Except this is the Flame Room......


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> .....blah blah blah .....
> 
> Except this is the Flame Room......


LOL! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> Loads of em about, you know the sort.....
> 
> Buying soft top sports cars
> Leather Jackets
> ...


Live and let live Mr Powell... and hope that life's misfortunes don't nail you someday.

BTW, I am middle aged, a divorcee, and having a great time re-living my youth. So am I a "Sad wÂ£$$r" ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

I not been on the Forum for long but this is the best thread yet. Sure Kev is entitled to his opinion..and sure people get angry....and sure he does have at the bottom of messages he dont care about you think of his opinions....

Thats what these forums are all about ...o and T.T.'s....

Excellent keep it going....


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Apparently, recently divorced men are more likely to buy a motor bike than anything else!! 
Not sure what recently divorced women buy.....


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

think it takes batteries rather than petrol


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Live and let live Mr Powell... and hope that life's misfortunes don't nail you someday.
> 
> BTW, I am middle aged, a divorcee, and having a great time re-living my youth. So am I a "Sad wÂ£$$r" ?


A couple of problems Mayur old friend (notice how we elderly coffin dodgers are intimate ( ) with each other) You cannot be the "Sad wÂ£$$r" ? that I happily admit to being, as..

1) No soft top 
2) No Drainpipes (Black Levis 201)
3) No Hair Gel
4)No leather Jacket

But now another small issue

1) I am not divorced 
2) I am certainly not sad
3) I do not masturbate (well only on my birthday )
4) Whilst I do own driving gloves they are really sexy Audi TT ones that are amazing
5) My Mudflaps should also be included as a pet hate
6) I have a life and I love it and enjoy it to the full, travelling over 10,000 mile already in 4 months around the countryside joining in and supporting as many Forum events as possible (eg driving last week from Southampton to North of Manchester just for an evening meet).

And Mayur , you are wrong , he will get nailed !

Hee hee hee hee, thats what growing up is all about !


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What makes me laugh John, is that even though i mentioned no names, you still flatter yourself so much to think this thread is about you!!!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> What makes me laugh John, is that even though i mentioned no names, you still flatter yourself so much to think this thread is about you!!!


Stop being a git Kev, you and everyone know what your implying...

attacking personal situations is not on!  :-X

Whats next, "Middle age family men re-living their youth!" !!!!


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

> Loads of em about, you know the sort.....
> 
> Sad wankers the lot of em. Get a life!!!


Erm, what brought this on??!! ???


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Not sure what recently divorced women buy.....


A vibrator by any chance  ;D


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Kev
Is that a soft top i see in your sig pic.
Are you getting ready for old age.
When do you get your black jeans.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm sorry but this made me laugh....



> 6) I have a life and I love it and enjoy it to the full, travelling over 10,000 mile already in 4 months around the countryside


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> What makes me laugh John, is that even though i mentioned no names, you still flatter yourself so much to think this thread is about you!!!


And then from R1



> "I'm sorry but this made me laugh.... "


Aww isnt that so nice, that at least I have made someone happy ! ;D ;D ;D

Brings a lump to my throat, that these little boys with so little can be so so happy ! Awwww :-*


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

> ....Loads of em about, you know the sort.....
> 
> Sad wankers the lot of em. Get a life!!!


I think that they did get a life !!! unfortunately for some of them luck wasnÂ´t (or was? depending...) on their side...

Whatever the result was they CAN say the got a life , good or bad , which is soooo much more than having pretentious dreams about becoming "someone outta this world" , when you will be the middled -aged then.. think about it .... mid 20Â´s and already got a TT and a pic of you sleeping which proudly shouts : " drink, drink, drink, pass out, sleep......." what should it be when you are 40 Kev? a Volvo Touring??? I seriously doubt it buddy ...even better , what makes you so sure you will ever be 40 ? or 30? or even 26? ... better live everyday as if it were the last because nobody knows what the future has already set for you...

Just my opinion...

"27 year old Robo "


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> I think that they did Â get a life !!! unfortunately for some of them Â luck wasnÂ´t (or was? depending...) on their side...
> 
> Whatever the result was they CAN say the got a life , good or bad , which is soooo much more than having pretentious dreams about becoming Â "someone outta this world" , when you will be the middled -aged then.. think about it .... mid 20Â´s and already got a TT and a pic of you sleeping which proudly shouts : " drink, drink, drink, pass out, sleep......." what should it be when you are 40 Kev? a Volvo Touring??? I seriously doubt it buddy ...even better , what makes you so sure you will ever be 40 ? Â or 30? or even 26? ... better live everyday as if it were the last because nobody knows what the future has already set for you...
> 
> ...


You know young man, I probably wont ever meet you but thats a shame, you sound like you are going to turn out just fine ! 

John 48 sad old wanxxr


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

John

I think you take 'life' on the forum a little too seriously.

I just noticed that you changed your name twice in as many minutes TTotal to OldhaTT and now to LastposTT - are you leaving or just craving more attention? Sorry to sound harsh, I know we don't know each other, but it does seem that if someone gets pissed off with you then you dash off to another room with a revised signature to try and rally some support in your favour.

I just think you need to see this for what it is....a message board not reality. :-/


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

LOL Â ;D

When I first joined this forum (the only Forum I've participated in, to any extent), I was really quite unsure about Mr Powell and the reason behind his controversial postings. Seemed very arrogant. I now realise, that Along with Vlastan, bless him, the two have a lot in common Â  He act's as a catalyist to provoke reaction from members and bring out their personality. I'm not sure how intentional this is, I've not met KMP in person, yet. No doubt, the forum would not be the same without them.



> ...pic of you sleeping which proudly shouts : " drink, drink, drink, pass out, sleep......." what should it be when you are 40 Kev? a Volvo Touring I seriously doubt it buddy ...even better , what makes you so sure you will ever be 40 ? Â or 30? or even 26? ... better live everyday as if it were the last because nobody knows what the future has already set for you...


Absolutely true Robbo, good to see you've come to this conclusion at the age of 27 Â 

KMP sig pic - Sad teenage wa***r who spends too much time 'out of his head' Â  asleep. Get a life Â  Â 

Now FLAME AWAY Â  (if you're awake that is ....)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Now FLAME AWAY Â  (if you're awake that is ....)


There is nothing to flame


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

You know John , I really , really wish I could someday go and meet all of you in one of your gatherings . To meet everybody, because I know in the bottom all of us forum members are people worth trying to know....

It is not my intention , ever, to flame on anybody , I just let my mind speak out for what I believe...whether IÂ´m right or wrong....

But no wonder it would be an honour , and a hell of a good time to meet all these persons who have brought a little more bright and laugher to my life .

Thanks to all the UK TT Forum members and moderators, wish we will meet up someday....

Now letÂ´s cut the sentimental crap and get in on with the FLAMING !!!!

He he he

Your friend

Robo


----------



## robo_beastt (Jul 30, 2002)

> LOL Â ;D
> 
> ... I'm not sure how intentional this is, I've not met KMP in person, yet. No doubt, the forum would not be the same without them.... (TRUE  )
> 
> ...KMP sig pic - Sad teenage wa***r who spends too much time 'out of his head' Â  asleep. Get a life Â  Â .... (ALSO TRUE LOL!!!)


 ;D ;D ;D Enjoyed this answer very much Paul, completely agree with you !!!!

Cheers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Here's my towel guys , thanks for the fun !


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A divorcee would be female btw.

And they're great. As a 24 year old I spent a summer with a 40 year old Divorce(accented e)e and it was great. ;D

not so sure I would have enjoyed it so much had it been a divorce (accented e) :-X


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

john rise above this ,lifes too short.
speak at the london meet i hope.
CAN WE PLZ STOP THIS BICKERING NOW 
for fucks sake we're adults here not fucking teenagers


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm trying to lighten the mood in the Off topic, but everyones too pissed off to notice.

Come on, everyone chill, make up or break up 

Lisa


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Never been with a divorcee.... but as a 16 year old I had a 4 month affair with a 42 year old married woman.... AND I CAN SAY THAT NOTHING STOPS WORKING, JUST BECAUSE YOU ARE OVER 40! : : : 



> A divorcee would be female btw.
> 
> And they're great. Â As a 24 year old I spent a summer with a 40 year old Divorce(accented e)e and it was great. Â ;D
> 
> not so sure I would have enjoyed it so much had it been a divorce (accented e) Â :-X


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Ehh?

I should hope not, I'm 40 next year and I'm dreading it.

( still only 38 at the moment though )

Lisa


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

John don't throw in the towel, can you finally 'lower yourself" Â :-/ Â  and join in with KMP et all - Game on Ramon Â 

PJ - Most men on here are a legend in their own lunchtime (photos thread Â - what do you look like) *LOL*  ;D  ;D

Lisa flirts from the sidelines as ever - you sure you know where your knickers are dear Â  

Don't worry Louise T7 has (will have) everything under control

International TT forum Man of mystery GaryC - what can I say Â 

There's a self righteous lynch mob just waiting to pounce !!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Cheeky bugger. 
There're in me knicker drawer where d'ya think they are. *tut*

Me a flirt? never.
You'll get no where wid me I can tell ya.

Lisa


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Cheeky bugger.
> There're in me knicker drawer where d'ya think they are. *tut*
> 
> Me a flirt? never.
> ...


  [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> So much for a ring of secrecy : : :


  :-[


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is this raging hormones week? 

What a virtual fuss.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Is this raging hormones week? Â
> 
> 
> 
> What a virtual fuss.


fuss over what? Â :


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

John, this is my contribution

For what its worth, I'm finding this hard to swallow!

Do all of us middle forties and single get put into this group. If so, it looks like the youngsters notice the coffin dodgers, and what about the coffin dodgers, we are too busy having a good time to notice

Good Morning to you :-* :-*


----------

